# LOL, one of the strangest bombs I ever got



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A wide selection of 6 cans of Spam (aka Hawaiian Steak) arrived from tpntp :r 

I swear, Im still laughing.


Also included were 4 Joya de Niccaruagua Antonios.


Thanks Terry (I think :r )


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

poker said:


> A wide selection of 6 cans of Spam (aka Hawaiian Steak) arrived from tpntp :r
> 
> I swear, Im still laughing.
> 
> ...


Spam,Spam,Spam,Spam,Spam and Spam... :r


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

pics ? :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooooh! Love those spam!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, Terry.....give up the addie....


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

LOL think I was kidding? :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

:r MFAO.....nice spam bomb. Very thoughtful.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Can a blind taste test thread be far behind? :r


----------



## Ms. SeanGAR (Mar 15, 2005)

OOh.....hot and spicy! You obviously rate. ROFL.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

:r :r Only wish I'd have thought of that one!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome hit poker...although I prefer the Spam, Spam, Spam Spam, *Bacon* and Spam....


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Three different flavors...Wow! :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

:r You have been spammed!! At least ya got something good to smoke with it.

What a great bomb!! WTG guys.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I love Spam! I wonder if I should age them too? any sugestions what temp. and RH it should?  



Salud!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

ROFL - gives new meaning to the phrase Spamming!


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

I have to say that this was the funniest bomb I have ever sent out. Poker and I exchanged a couple of e-mails over the week, but all I could tell him was that he would be amused!

The member here who set this up found out I live in Austin,MN, ( home of Hormel ), and suggested this bomb because he wouldn't take anything for the ISOM package he gifted me!

I had a great lot of fun sending out my first bomb here and look forward to many more!

I will update my profile later today.  

Glad you liked it, Kelly!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Is it best to age it in the can or out?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

radar said:


> Is it best to age it in the can or out?


can=tubos,

just open the cap and age it in the can!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. SeanGAR said:


> OOh.....hot and spicy! You obviously rate. ROFL.


"Ligero SPAM" MMMMMmmmmmmm


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Just simply Brilliant............. :r


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Well that's better than some of the dog rockets you've received in the past!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Thats true Mike. Who could forget the dog turd Jettaman sent me (with a few blades of grass included) yuck. :BS


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

poker said:


> Thats true Mike. Who could forget the dog turd *Jettaman* sent me (with a few blades of grass included) yuck. :BS


Haven't heard that name in awhile. Spam bomb definitely gets points for originality!


----------

